# 3-Draht Sensor an Analogkarte



## RobMor (16 Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

zum Thema 3-Draht Sensoren habe ich eine allgemeine Frage.

Einer unserer Kunden verwendet größtenteils 3-Draht Ultraschallsensoren. Diese schließen wir an ET200S Analogeingangskarten an. (Siehe Anhang). Diesbezüglich gab es nie Probleme.
Lt. Aussage eines Monteurs vergessen wir jedoch immer die Karte auf 0V zu legen (was diese immer vor Ort noch nachträglich machen).

Im Anhang zu sehen ist die aktuelle Schaltung und Auszug aus dem Handbuch der Analogkarte. Der Sensor muss extern versorgt werden, da die Karte nicht genug Strom liefert.
Auf Pin 2 liegt das Signal des Sensors.
Der Monteuer sagt er legt immer den Pin 1 auf 0V. *Dies ist doch aber ein Kurzschluss?*

Freundlicher Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (16 Oktober 2017)

RobMor schrieb:


> Der Monteuer sagt er legt immer den Pin 1 auf 0V.


Das ist so eigentlich nicht korrekt. Bei Deiner Schaltung mit der externen 24V-Versorgung des Sensors müsste P2(1M) der Analogkarte mit den 0V der Sensorversorgung (X17:3 bzw. X0V1/3/B3) verbunden werden. Die Pins 1/3/5/7 müssen unbeschaltet bleiben.

PS: lasst Euch nicht verwirren durch die Angabe, daß die Karte für den Anschluß von 2-Draht-Meßumformern gemacht ist - die Analogeingänge selber sind für den Anschluß von 4-Draht-Meßumformern entworfen (Messstrom fließt in den AI hinein).

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Oktober 2017)

Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Wenn man der Potenzialtrennlinie in dem Funktionsschaltbild Glauben schenken darf, dann sind die Eingänge gegenüber P1/P2 bzw. L+/1M potenzialfrei. Wenn dem so ist, dann können die externen Stromkreise nur über die Pins 1/3/5/7 geschlossen werden. Andererseits steht in der Beschreibung zur Potenzialtrennung "zwischen den Kanälen und Lastspannung L+" ein "nein".

RobMor, du schreibst, es gab nie Probleme mit eurer Schaltung. Dann sind die Eingänge wahrscheinlich gegenüber der Versorgungsspannung potenzialgetrennt. Das könntest du ja mal nachprüfen!
Stimmen denn die Messwerte? Und warum nehmt ihr nicht Klemmen, die besser geeignet sind?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## RobMor (17 Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen,

Danke für euer Feedback! Nochmal kurz zusammengefasst.

Mein Schaltplan ≠ Ist-Zustand (Lt. Aussage des Monteurs, da er nachträglich die Brücke setzt)

Das mit der Potenzialtrennlinie habe ich mir auch nochmal angeschaut und mit anderen Karten verglichen. Es wirkt zeichnerisch auf mich so, als ob es eine Potenzialtrennung gibt. Aber die technischen Daten sagen das dem nicht so ist.

Das muss ich dann nochhmal selber prüfen vor Ort, wenn sich eine Gelegnheit dafür ergibt. Die Messwerte stimmen!

Kundenseitig sind Mehrstockklemmen nicht gewünscht.

Freundlicher Gruß


----------



## PN/DP (17 Oktober 2017)

Die Potenzialtrennung gilt nur zum Rückwandbus, die gestrichelte Linie ist imho nicht ganz korrekt gemalt.

Hat der Monteur mal erklärt, warum seine Lösung mit dem Verbinden des internen Mx+ mit dem externen 0V/- funktioniert und wie da der Messstrom fließt?

Mit "besser geeignete Klemmen" meint der Onkel vermutlich nicht Mehrstockklemmen sondern Analogeingangsmodule für 4-Draht-Meßumformer, z.B. die 134-4GB11 "2AI I 4WIRE ST" - wo Deine Antwort vermutlich lautet, daß es die nicht mit 4x AI gibt ...

Harald


----------

